# My niece needs a show name for her horse!



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Her parents had great names! Sounds like a great horse too!
Ill have to think about the names...but Ill try and get back to you.
Tell her to have fun with her new mare! E


----------



## hayliebay (Mar 28, 2009)

i think that -bumpers - will fit her good please comment back if u like?


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are a few I thought up.

Keeping the Moon x Bordering Gracefulness


*Registered Names*
Graceful Midnight Rays
Graceful Moon Rays
Moon's Captured Rays
Moon's Captured Grace
Grace's Moon Ray
Keeping the Star
Caught Star
Surrounded by Stars
Midnight Moon Light
Blazing Midnight Moon
Blazing Graceful Moon
Moon's Fiery Grace
Caught Moon Fire
Captured Midnight Grace
Moon's Graceful Chase
Kept Moonlight Grace


*Stable Names*
Aurora
Grace
Leila, Layla, Leyla, Leilah (all different meanings are variations of night)
Ray
Stella
Star, Starr, Starla
Venus
Vista, Vesta


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Keeping the Grace - call her Grace or Gracie
Border the Moon - call her Moon? 

Pretty basic, ha ha, but I like the first one I came up with. :]


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

To the moon.
Borderline Silly 
Crystal moon
Havana moon
Jump the moon
Moon Dancer
Anamoon
Midnights moon.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

heres a couple
moon keeper
moonlight borders 
moonlight graceful
dancing under moonlight
star catcher
moon dancer
dont blame it on the moonlight
graceful keepers

i like borderline silly thts cool =P


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I like Moon Dancer and Moon's Captured Grace and Keeping the Grace that the others came up with..im not good at names...i will be posting pics of my new baby for help on here though cause you guys are great at it!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I kinda like Lunar Eclipse for a show name and Luna for a barn name


----------

